# Worst DIY Installs Ever Part 4



## Steve Crowe

*Worst DIY Installs Ever Part 4*

By Steve Crowe
*Think you've seen some awful electronics setups? Well, think again.*


f you think you've cleaned up a bad install, think again. You haven't seen anything as bad as what you're about to witness.


We've rounded up the worst electronics setups from There, I Fixed It and White Trash Repairs. You may have seen these websites featured on "The Tonight Show with Jay Leno."

 


We're always looking for more, so if you see a bad install, snap a photo and send it our way.


Yes, most of these DIYers would never call a custom installer, but maybe they should reconsider.

* Click here to continue. *


----------



## petew

Why do i continue to look at these stupid slideshows?


----------



## pcweber111

CEPro, come on man, really?


----------



## judah517

Funny !!!


----------



## Seadaddy

I'm a Directv installer and have seen some ridiculous things, now i need to take some pictures to submit.


----------



## [email protected]

Many of these ridiculous installs are not only counterintuitive but also unsafe so therefore unacceptable by any standard. However, a real tight, superneat installation is oftentimes difficult to repair or modify often requiring undesirable splices. Thus, the ideal is neat and intuitive but with enough exposed wire to allow easy repair.


----------



## nickbuol

Lemme guess. I won't even have to click on the link to know that they just grabbed a bunch of pictures from White Trash Repairs or There, I Fixed It...

Lame-o again.


----------



## weva111

i gotta say that AVS sure does lose credibility by posting the crap that shoots out of CE Pro. Boy do I hate that site. I mean seriously, the post itself says "WORST DIY installs. But how could some of these be considered that.


For example "Artistic Cable Management" was ingenious!!! I would never in a million years thought of doing that. And even if I could come up with that sort of creativity, there would be no way in hell that I could pull it off. Hats off to that person.


And as far as "TV Stand" is concerned. Its quite functional and sends a clear message : We mean business that we are here to party. I mean cmon people, we have all been there before.


Needless to say, from this point forth I will no longer go to anything regarding the likes of CE PRO!!!! For craps sake they have to get their pictures from other websites!!! what does that tell you.


----------



## robn1

This is just _brilliant_


----------



## budeone

Those are some great one.. lmao


----------



## velvet396

When I woke up today, I was just hoping to find another "please increase our traffic by loading a new page for each individual photo" post from CEpro. So I guess it's my lucky day.


----------



## Bruce Wayne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weva111* /forum/post/20319621
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Needless to say, from this point forth I will no longer go to anything regarding the likes of CE PRO!!!! For craps sake they have to get their pictures from other websites!!! what does that tell you.



Wow, I just realized that not only do they get their pics from other websites, they have to submit links to other websites to get people to view other websites pics. hmmmm


----------



## irfan

not going to click. and hopefully (not likely) the AVS admins will get some people with actual content to post.


----------



## lespurgeon

Beer case TV stand is kind of cool - more creative than some of the drab pro jobs done by CE Pros. The electrical work; however, is downright dangerous.


----------



## Pattie

hahaha....awesome funny


----------



## joernzal777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pattie* /forum/post/20346887
> 
> 
> hahaha....awesome funny



The beer TV rack is priceless







, and the art wiring in the wall!!!!


----------



## Victor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joernzal777* /forum/post/20366834
> 
> 
> The beer TV rack is priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and the art wiring in the wall!!!!



+1

Is CES Pro just jealous?


----------

